# Run Uber or Lyft app in two devices at same time???



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Has anyone tried running the Uber and or Lyft app on two different devices at the same time? What would happen if I run Uber on my cell phone and on my Tablet at the same time? Would both devices get notifications? If I accept on one device will the other show it as accepted?

Want to do some testing with my tablet but don't want to try if others have tried it already.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not sure it would let you log in on 2 devices simultaneously. Actually I can't see that it would let you do that at all.

So now you need to try it out and report back. :roflmao:


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Cannot have the app under one account running on more than one device. Try and it's considered fraud. This from a GL hub.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2018)

With Uber you can have the app open on both devices but it will only let you go online on one of them. With Lyft you can can actually be online with both at the same time with a rider in the car, it can be a bit glitchy though. The real issue comes when you need to contact a rider, if the phone number of the device doesn’t match the phone number on the account you won’t be able to call your map-illiterate rider to tell them they are walking away from the pick-up spot they chose.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

2 apps= 2 phones...
Best way to go.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes, you can run them on two phones.

I run Uber/Lyft on one phone that I added to my account specifically/exclusively for RS.

On my "personal" phone I also run Uber - it won't let you log on - but it allows me to stay on the rating screen on my RS phone while seeing if the pax tipped in app on my personal phone.

No tip by the time I get another ping, 4 stars.

I don't need to do this with Lyft since they have 24 hours to tip in app.

However, I have run Lyft on my personal phone when I'm having connectivity issues on my RS phone.

It forces you to be online on both or offline on both.

It also sends the ping to both phones and you can accept from either.

Also, running Uber on my personal phone while online on my RS phone allows me to send in reports without going offline.

Few things suck like typing a whole report/complaint/cleaning fee request/etc... and then getting a ping while you're still in the report and it eats your report.


----------



## Bessalitskykh (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

